# light operating cost



## ghettodreamz (Nov 7, 2006)

will it really cost 50 dollars more on every monthly electric bill to operate a 1000 hps light????


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

It depends on the cost per Kw hour and what lighting schedule your running.


----------

